# Campagnolo Bora One or Fulcrum Racing Speed (both dark label)



## timujin (Feb 4, 2013)

Right Guys/Girls,

Its boiled down to 2 wheelsets from about 20... The main reason I'm sticking to Italian, I have a De Rosa... 

Which would you choose between the Campag Bora One Dark Label and the Fulcrum Racing Speed Dark Label? 

Im no pro, dont aspire to be dedicate all of my spare time riding but do enough to justify £1000 wheelset...

Thanks
Timujin


----------



## timujin (Feb 4, 2013)

Just to add. Im 77kg <10% BF so weight should'nt be a problem with these rims I think...


----------



## Warpdatframe (Dec 9, 2012)

Go with whatever looks the best honestly. There isn't very much difference between the 2.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

timujin said:


> Which would you choose between the Campag Bora One Dark Label and the Fulcrum Racing Speed Dark Label?


Since both are made by the same company if they are at the same price point and lack any obvious distinguishing feature differences, they are essentially the same wheel.


----------



## The Human G-Nome (Aug 26, 2002)

If you are choosing a wheel based on name and looks, and spending more money on that wheelset than you would on another set that may perform even better, then just choose whichever set has the best sounding name and looks the best to you. This sounds like a coffee-shop ride anyway so just go for what feels good.


----------



## timujin (Feb 4, 2013)

The Human G-Nome said:


> If you are choosing a wheel based on name and looks, and spending more money on that wheelset than you would on another set that may perform even better, then just choose whichever set has the best sounding name and looks the best to you. This sounds like a coffee-shop ride anyway so just go for what feels good.


yeh kinda, but there is a element of training for sportive, races at the end of the year.. if, for whatever reason, I need to upgrade towards end of year, that will not be a problem...


----------



## timujin (Feb 4, 2013)

Kerry Irons said:


> Since both are made by the same company if they are at the same price point and lack any obvious distinguishing feature differences, they are essentially the same wheel.


thanks kerry. I think the rear spoke pattern on the Bora shouldnt make that much of a diff on stability/aero but its something I will research...


----------



## lbkwak (Feb 22, 2012)

timujin said:


> thanks kerry. I think the rear spoke pattern on the Bora shouldnt make that much of a diff on stability/aero but its something I will research...


I've used Bora wheels before. They are pretty strong wheels that can take some beating. I would go with ENVE Smart instead, but that shouldn't stop you from getting Bora's. I loved the jet engine sound coming from brakepads hitting the rims.


----------



## timujin (Feb 4, 2013)

lbkwak said:


> I've used Bora wheels before. They are pretty strong wheels that can take some beating. I would go with ENVE Smart instead, but that shouldn't stop you from getting Bora's. I loved the jet engine sound coming from brakepads hitting the rims.


cheers for the info lbkwak... but enve smarts are out of the budget.. Bora ones I can get delivered for £930. Enve's are around £2200. Different level of wheel...


----------

